# Adding navigation



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

ive been seeing more and more oem navigation units for the 2011 cruze become available and im curious how much work would be involved adding it to my car? i would need to run the antena wires im sure.

i dont have the premium sound so i dont know if that matters too.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> ive been seeing more and more oem navigation units for the 2011 cruze become available and im curious how much work would be involved adding it to my car? i would need to run the antena wires im sure.
> 
> i dont have the premium sound so i dont know if that matters too.


 
I bought from this company 2 years ago for my 09 Jetta TDI. Works great and truly a plug and play unit. Not sure though about getting the dash/radio part out on the Cruse. It also comes with the antenna which you can mount under or on top of the dash. 

Welcome to Audiosources Website

I was told it goes for $330 plus $65 shipping to USA.

You can also get the IGO8 software online...just need to ask.:th_coolio:

The unit in the link is the one I'm buying if I get a 2012 Cruse 2LT. Just first need to sell the Jetta TDI.

Any questions just ask here or PM me.

BTW..I'm not associated with this company in any way, nor make any type of money/profit from them.


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

now does that support xm? cause i dont see anything saying that


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

carey965 said:


> now does that support xm? cause i dont see anything saying that


 
Unfort, it does not.


----------

